# Canon PowerShot G1 X packs big 14MP sensor



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

It's all about the Fujifilm X-Pro 1 for me at the moment, but Canon's latest compact looks capable enough.

I'm not a fan of its chunky dimensions though and the 28-112mm non-interchangeable zoom lens/F2.8-5.8 zoom isn't setting my world on fire. It's £699.







http://www.wirefresh.com/canon-powe...-a-beefy-14mp-sensor-for-enthusiast-snappers/


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks horrible to my eyes. A great big brute of a thing!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2012)

It's picked up a fairly lukewarm 6.9/10 review on The Verge:


> At the risk of sounding like a broken record, this is not a camera you should buy unless you already own a DSLR. Canon reps themselves told me that if you’re debating between the G1 X and, say, a Rebel DSLR, you should buy the latter — having more lenses and more versatility is key, and the G1 X’s sensor still isn’t DSLR-sized. But if you already own the serious equipment and just want a camera you can toss into a purse or backpack without sacrificing a lot of quality, the G1 X should suit you pretty well.
> 
> The focusing experience is the one major setback for the camera, but if you can get over that (and if you’re not looking to take a lot of close-up shots) you’ll get consistently solid photos and video from the camera, almost regardless of situation or lighting. There’s a lot to learn about the G1 X, especially with the rangefinder, but I can definitely see this camera being a travel-friendly second camera for a 5D or D4 owner. It’s also compatible with most of Canon’s EOS accessories, so Canon DSLR owners will be able to use speedlite flash attachments and the like with the G1 X.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/14/2775567/canon-powershot-g1-x-review

It's still way too chunky for my tastes.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It's picked up a fairly lukewarm 6.9/10 review on The Verge:
> 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/14/2775567/canon-powershot-g1-x-review
> ...


So this means that there is now a new sensor size available. Perhaps the significance of this will be that Canon will later follow up with a whole new range of cameras, maybe leading to ones with removable lenses in direct competition with the 4/3 cameras.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2012)

It's got a larger sensor size, but it's a monster sized thing and without interchangeable lens, I'm not sure who it's aimed at.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 14, 2012)

That's the off thing about Canon Powershots - They always seem to have some utter turkeys in the range, along with some good models. and this one seems to follow the trend - Apart from the sensor, it looks like a plasticky lookie-like for the G12.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It's got a larger sensor size, but it's a monster sized thing and without interchangeable lens, I'm not sure who it's aimed at.


Yes I think the lens focal range is a bit of a let down. However Its lack of an f/2 largest aperture may not be so bad though, if the sensor quality enables the use of higher than usual ISO to be used in low light without creating a noisy image.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2012)

The 28mm widest zoom is hugely disappointing and the G1x is so chunky, you may as well get a dSLR/Micro Four Thirds camera instead.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

There's an interesting review here which just about chimes with my expectations of the camera:



> So, what I'm about to say, in summary, is that it's a pretty good camera, but I don't particularlycare for it. Here's why.
> The G1X is a hermaphrodite – part one thing and part another. It has the image quality characteristics of a large sensor camera (because it has one, of course), but also the limitations of a so-called point and shoot (fixed lens, jittery aperture, fixed step electric zoom). It has the bulk and weight of a compact system camera, but lacks interchangeable lenses and either a built-in or accessory EVF.
> 
> Consequently I find that the Canon G1X falls between the cracks. For the $800 which the camera commands (in the U.S.) one can purchase an entry level DSLR or a Compact System Camera with kit lens. Canon's own T3i is one example, though it's bulkier, while various CSC's from Panasonic, Sony, and Olympus all offer smaller size and lighter weight along with interchangeable lenses and superior (though optional) viewfinders.
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

It's also got a modest review on DPReview:


> The G1 X is an excellent camera for some but not for everyone. The camera gives you great image quality and a versatile zoom range in a small package and without the need to carry a stack of lenses. However, the sluggish AF, limited close-focusing capability and lack of manual control in video mode will make some users look elsewhere.
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong1x/19


----------

